# Camping near Heathrow?



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

we have to get from Suffolk to Heathrow for an 09:00 check in.

Looks as though we will have to set off about 05:30 to allow for the dire state of the M25 during rush hour - when I used to commute to meetings the M25 used to be virtually a car park betwenn 7:30 and 9:30.

An alternative might be to find a campsite near Heathrow and go the previous night.

Does anyone know of one?

An additional problem with this strategy is that we will have to find somewhere at Heathrow to park our Hymer A Class for several hours - has anyone done this? Is there a 'park and ride' somewhere for Terminal 4?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The C&CC site at Chersey is only a few junctions of theM25 away and with a 7am departure should not be busy and should only take 30-45 minutes.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

rayc said:


> The C&CC site at Chersey is only a few junctions of theM25 away and with a 7am departure should not be busy and should only take 30-45 minutes.


That's Chertsey. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

British Airways have a new campsite at the end of Runway 27L - quiet, with plenty of space. Here's the reception.

.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

O.K.

Chertsey for a possible site - thanks.

The remaining problem is where to park a camper van at Heathrow.

An ideas?


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

LittleGreyCat said:


> O.K.
> 
> Chertsey for a possible site - thanks.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=672372

... it is on the opposite side of the airport to terminal 4 but I believe there is a free bus but not sure where it stops. Worst case the hotel will have a bus that will go to T4. Also the Renaissance hotel is across the road and they do have bus transfers.

Hope that helps

Keith


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Somebody had a similar query a week or so ago, and used one of the hotels - have a search for Heathrow?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Your best bet may be a local taxi from Chertsey to Heathrow. The parking at Heathrow is very expensive and the costs may be similar dependant on how long you are parking for [that all depends upon you being able to park a motorhome at Heathrow].

Another alternative is service 557 which goes from Chersey to Heathrow, departure Chersey at 07:07 would get you into Heathrow (terminal 4) at 07:53. Depending upon how many of you there is the local taxi may still be cheaper.
www.travellondonbus.co.uk/news/images/555556557.pdf


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

All very useful stuff - however the camp site is outside Chertsey (2 miles, I think) so public transport from Chertsey could involve a 2 mile walk to get the bus.

The C&CC site is quite expensive - it looks like about £33.50 for three adults for one night - plus taxi both ways (a guess is £25 each way) is pushing over the £80 mark.

We can get a Travelodge family room (3 adults) for £45 plus 24 hours of parking for £5. We would have to pay for car parking at T4 (assume 4 hours) but this is still looking a cheaper option and less hassle on the day of travel.

Will report back further, but it looks as though our motorhome may not be the answer in this case.

1st Update
------------
Hmmm...short stay car parking at Heathrow £13.80 for 4 hours.
Travelodge + overnight parking £50
Total £63.80 and we are in control of transport at all times (no reliance on taxi firms).
Taxi would have to come in at less than £15 each way to compete.
Car parking could rise if the flight were to be delayed, but then we would have to have left the camper well into the afternoon at Chertsey in this case.

2nd Update
-------------

We booked the Travelodge.
Now wouldn't it be nice if there was an Aire at Heathrow so people could stop overnight before meeting/dropping off passengers.


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

i have been trying to sort out where we will pick up our hire motorhome when we arrive at Heathrow. We figured to stay a night at a hotel near there and take delivery next morning..... I live in the country, lots of space, but dont think its the same at heathrow?


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hello may b this 1 might help Economy Parking,
Spout Lane North,
Stanwell Moor,
Middlesex
TW19 6BW


----------

